# Jet 1220 VS Lathe Speeds and Pulley System



## artanddecco (6 Mar 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to woodturning, and am in the middle of a course, and just unpacked a set up my new Jet 1220VS lathe today. I have a question regarding its speed regulation. The variable speed is controlled by the electronic control box, and speed is variable within six step pulley ranges, ie 200-470, 330-800, 500-1200, 760-1800, 1100-2700, 1800-4300rpm. The lathe arrives set on the small motor pulley and the large upper pulley, so I assume that its speed within this range is only 200 to 470 rpm. To change pulley to a higher speed range, the belt tension lever has to be released by loosening A fig 7 (sorry I cannot show this, but those who have a Jet will know what I refer to) and then instructions say to lift up motor plate handle B. My problem is that this handle B will not budge after the loosening lever A. Its as if something else needs to be unlocked. But appreciate any of your comments. Its like being stuck in first gear !
Also, I cannot see any sense in being able to reach speeds of over 2700 on the sixth pulley. Maybe these speeds are not the actual speed that can be obtained, I am wondering if this has something to do with the voltage they are supplied in from the factory, as perhaps a 110 Volt machine would need a higher pulley setting to compensate for less power. The instruction book is sparse. 
Despite this queries, my first impressions are good, the lathe is very quite and have no vibration, but then its only on a low rpm, and its not even bolted to my work bench yet.
John


----------



## NikNak (6 Mar 2012)

Hi John


I've got the same lathe. Lower left there are 2 levers one to unlock the other to release tension, i expect you've found these. The r/h one of these unlocks, and then the l/h one has very little up and down movement which basically lifts the motor enabling pulley change. Could it be that the l/h one is already in the up position and the belt is already loose..? Open the speed controller (it acts like a little door the the pulleys) and check that there is / is not tension on the belt already.... although it sounds like there is if you're reporting its nice and smooth and quiet. It's only a very small lifting action to release the tension... i'd say 1/2" to 3/4" max, just enough to be able to 'pop' the belt over. Let us know how you get on.


Nick


----------



## deserter (6 Mar 2012)

On mine I release the motor lock lever and then the motor lifts up, it doesn't move far however. If you open the door on the end of the lathe you'll see if it's moved at all, but it's only enough to allow the belt to become slack enough to move to the next pulley. As for the speeds you use slower speeds on larger diameter items and faster speeds on smaller items, I use the top speed most of the time for turning pens, honey dippers and the likes.

Doh!!! beaten to it.


----------



## jumps (6 Mar 2012)

artanddecco":1cj8r4dt said:


> Also, I cannot see any sense in being able to reach speeds of over 2700 on the sixth pulley.
> John



could you explain your question in relation to this bit please - I am afraid I am confused.

whilst I think I fully understand your first question, I can only suspect there is a transport bolt, or similar, involved but would expect large red signs in the manual and on the machine if there was one!


----------



## artanddecco (6 Mar 2012)

Great to have such quick replies. I would say that when lever A is released, I am not able to move lever B by more than a millimetre. I undid the screw that holds the motor lever against the arc segment, and this screw is at the bottom of the segment, so it will not allow the motor to rise, if it was further up the arc, there would be no problem. I wonder if it is supplied with the wrong size belt, if the belt was longer, the screw would be higher up this arc, and so it would allow the motor to rise enough to slacken the belt. I haven't found any transport bolt yet which needs removing. 
Regarding my comment on the upper speed limit, pardon my ignorance, but I always thought it was dangerous to turn wood at speeds of over 3000 rpm, but interesting to hear that on small items such as pens or honey dippers, these speeds are often used.


----------



## jumps (6 Mar 2012)

with such speeds available you do need to consider any accessory limits that may apply - some chucks for example have rpm limits that are above most 'older' lathe speeds but easily exceeded by this, and others.

as you learn you will come to appreciate the benefits of such speeds in appropriate situations.

just for completeness, and my own interest, I quickly considered a piece of 15mm square stock (like a pen blank) at 4000rpm relative to 75mm (3") square stock at 1500rpm - the edges of the 'slower' piece are passing the tool edge nearly twice as fast as the 4000rpm ones #-o 

It's at times like this I hope I got my sums right..... :roll:


----------



## artanddecco (7 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
Just to let you know that I managed to nudge the belt off the upper large pulley, and reset on the next set of pulleys. There should be no problem now going to higher speeds, but to revert back to the original slowest speed set may be difficult because there is not enough slack when the motor is fully raised to switch back with ease. Maybe it will be easier after the belt has worn a little !
Have just made a mallet today which is a practical item I needed. Not a showpiece , but I am pleased with my first homemade woodturning project
John


----------



## CHJ (7 Mar 2012)

artanddecco":167zywlc said:


> .......Regarding my comment on the upper speed limit, pardon my ignorance, but I always thought it was dangerous to turn wood at speeds of over 3000 rpm, but interesting to hear that on small items such as pens or honey dippers, these speeds are often used.




Wood Turning Speed Guide


----------



## NikNak (7 Mar 2012)

John 

With the belt off, could you see/experience a noticeable movement in the rise and fall of the motor/pulley assembly ..?

If "yes"..... then maybe as you've suggested the belt is too small :shock: 
If "no"..... then maybe something else is a bit err not quite right  



Nick


----------



## artanddecco (7 Mar 2012)

Hi Nick,
Yes, no problem with the belt off the pulleys, motor is able to rise and fall. According to parts catalog, the belt is the correct size according to markings on the belt, but maybe a larger size would be too large. Its a small niggle, may never have to go down to the very slowest speed, but it would be nice to know that its available if ever required.
John


----------



## jumps (7 Mar 2012)

it's interesting that it's only that pair of pulleys - in theory all the pairs will have the same combined dimensions. it's possibly the practical access to them? I know that it's always that little bit more difficult for me to access the pulleys to the extreme left/motor side of my lathe, which are also the slowest speed combination. It goes over with appropriate rotation of the headstock and a touch of lateral persuasion though.


----------



## NikNak (7 Mar 2012)

John

I know you're new to the spinny malarky, but believe me the slowest speed is great when you eventually get round to doing a bit of thread chasing......









Would it be an idea to contact the seller and let them know your problems/concerns..?



Nick


----------



## deserter (7 Mar 2012)

Out of interest did you open both access doors to the pulley, I ask as I didn't the first couple of attempts and it made life very difficult.


----------



## artanddecco (8 Mar 2012)

Nick, I am very impressed with the Pen Thread Chasing, thats a great finish, have no idea how you did it, but wonder if its possible to put a threaded screw finish on a larger piece of wood, such as a jar cap, and thread the corresponding internal neck of the jar to match the fit. Maybe this is a whole new topic in itself !
In answer to newbie from Shrewsbury, yes, I had the upper and lower pulley doors open. 
I have one more question for Jet 1220VS users, I received an Adaptor to go on the Drive Head Spindle, and have no idea what it could be used for. Its not needed for the Axminster K10 Chuck or the Jet Faceplate or 4 prong drive spur. 
John


----------



## dickm (8 Mar 2012)

Threading lid and body of a box is certainly possible, with thread chasers. AI do pairs (one internal thread, one external) as probably do other makers. So the tools are readily available - not so sure of the skills to use them  . Have tried a good many times, but my success rate is probably still only 50%. It's definitely an acquired knack, but one that is well worth learning.


----------



## Shay Vings (9 Mar 2012)

I am missing something here. If this lathe is electronic variable speed, why have 5 pulleys? Suggests its not a very good full EVS system and not giving enough torque over the full speed range

I realise some of the most expensive EVS lathes (e.g Vicmarc) have 2 pulleys to get massive torque at low speeds for v. large bowls, but EVS and 5 pulleys not so attractive to the user?


----------



## artanddecco (9 Mar 2012)

As a newbie to Woodturning, the Jet 1220VS is my first lathe. Deciding what to buy is very much based on cost, value for money, quality, features and in my case what I may sell it in a few years time if I wanted to upgrade or just give up turning. The Jet came out with good reports wherever I looked, and my gut feeling is that I will never be into turning large bowls or long spindles. I am likely to concentrate on smaller items leaning to the artistic side, and maybe toys. I felt instant change of speed was an advantage, but of course it would have been much better to go from 200rpm up to 4300 rpm without changing pulleys. I am not an engineer, so perhaps it is not possible with a 0.75hp motor, due to torque requirements. I presently have it set on speed range 4 and find it great to be able to instantly change speed from 760rpm to 1800rpm. If my requirements take me outside this range, then I will have to change pulley, perhaps to range 3 which is 500 to 1200 or range 5 which is 1100 to 2700. I expect turners who constantly change speeds from the extremes of 200rpm to 4300rpm will have to invest in a more expensive lathe, such as the Vicmarc, but as you say, there is still belt changing, as you say it has two pulleys.
John


----------



## Hesh (9 Mar 2012)

I would say that most of my turning would be turned within the range you are set up for and of course a one pulley system would be a great help but with the Nova DVR at over £1800 and others a lot more I think there will be a lot of people (including me) that are quite happy to change a pulley every now and again. I'd say your choice of lathe will last you a good few years to come but I doubt your statement about not turning larger items will hold true for the same length of time........there is always that project which you just have to have a go at. :lol: 
I think the best thing to do for now is enjoy your turning and practice, I was told very early on that you dont have make something everytime your at the lathe as bead and cove practice is just as usefull.
All the best.

Steve


----------



## NikNak (9 Mar 2012)

John....


I upgraded to the Jet from an Axminster AWVSL1000 http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod780615/ (it's half the size and twice the price, does that make it exponentially 4 times as good.... :? )

When i started i can quite clearly remember saying the the guy that gave me a days tuition "i dont think i'm ever gonna want to do spindle work..." i.e. between centers. After two years i found my niche.... and love making little box's and pens, and make the occasional bowl... but only when 'pushed'.

The best advice i can give (being a pure amateur...) is to be critical of your own work i.e. don't try and kid yourself that it looks great, when you really know it could have been finished a lot better. Don't rush things, take your time especially where the finish is concerned.

Just get out there and enjoy making a mess.... (hammer) belt change or not :lol:


Look forward to seeing some of your masterpieces.... soon :mrgreen: 



Nick


----------

